# Crisp Co 10 pointer



## sharpeblades

I shot this big 10 point tonight and thought I would share him with you all


----------



## Old Winchesters

very nice buck.... congrats. We need the story.


----------



## snuffy

Fine buck!
Congratulations!


----------



## Duff

Man, that is a big 10! Congrats!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## seabear2

Good lucking 10. Congrats


----------



## sharpeblades

Thank you all


----------



## seeker

Wonderful buck, that's going to make a nice mount.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome buck Raleigh!  Congratulations!


----------



## sharpeblades

Dennis ;Thank you sir


----------



## Hut2

Nice,  congrats


----------



## Piggy06

That's a "truck buck". Congrats!


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

nice buck


----------



## RNC

Congrats mr blades !


----------



## sharpeblades

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## lagrangedave

Awesome buck Raleigh, glad to see you up and attem.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Wholly Whooper!! Congrats!!


----------



## fireman32

Great deer, but I'd keep both eyes on that fellar beside you.???


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

very nice buck! that will have a nice score.


----------



## Broken Tine

Great looking buck!


----------

